# Generals of WW2 bios



## Hunter368 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice site thought I would share it.

Generals of World War II

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2007)

Good one, thanks mate.


----------



## merlin (Oct 18, 2007)

Pity it is only for a nation's army - what about the Navy Air Force!?


----------

